# Para equestrian olympics?



## SpottyTB (13 August 2012)

Hello, just wandering when it's on? or have i missed it ... ?

Is there any coverage on the freeview of it?

thanks


----------



## Willeeckers (13 August 2012)

The Paralympics starts in two weeks time, Channel 4 have the coverage not BBC so not sure how wide that coverage will be...

http://www.london2012.com/paralympics/sports/


----------



## SpottyTB (13 August 2012)

Ah lovely, thank you very much


----------

